# Instabile dLan Verbindung



## Eplhahic (14. März 2015)

Ich nutze schon seit einiger Zeit dLan an meinem PC, bisher lief es auch super. Seit gestern jedoch ist das Internet sehr instabil, teils ein sehr hoher Ping zum Router, teils auch gar keine Verbindung. Um dann wieder eine Verbindung zu bekommen, muss ich entweder kurz warten oder den Adapter aus der Steckdose ziehen und neu reinstecken. 
Hier mal ein Diagramm über den Zeitraum von einer Stunde: http://puu.sh/gzXfc/0cdb101a35.png 
Auf der x-Achse ist die Zeit in Sekunden, auf der y-Achse der Ping in ms. 1000ms bedeutet dabei keine Verbindung. Manchmal ist die Verbindung jedoch auch halbwegs stabil: http://puu.sh/gzZMj/0c4b9e194e.png
Woran könnte das liegen? Gibt der dLan Adapter den Geist auf?


----------



## syd020 (14. März 2015)

Hey was meisnt du mit dLAN? Hast du so ne Netzwerkkarte im Rechner eingebaut und hast wLan? oder mit dem kabel...  hab die gleichen probleme und als noob versteh ich von alle dem auch nix. Hab ohne kabel und bei einer 25K Leitung hab ich teilweise nur 15K (laut speedtest9).


----------



## Eplhahic (14. März 2015)

dLan ist eine Technik, um eine Netzwerkverbindung über das Stromnetz herzustellen. Das Problem besteht auch erst seit gestern, davor hat es mehrere Jahre problemlos funktioniert.


----------



## DOKTOR_IGNORANT (14. März 2015)

Hi Eplhahic,
ich habe seit 2 Jahren Dlan. Hast du mal auch mal deinen Router aus und wieder an gemacht - hat bei mir öfters schon geholfen und die neuste Firmware installiert von Router/Dlangerät.
Welches Modell hast du den genau?


----------



## marvelmaster (14. März 2015)

Würde einfach andere Steckdosen durchtesten.
Sind im Haushalt irgendwelche neuen Geräte gekauft/eingeschalten worden?
Router auf jeden fall mal neustarten


----------



## Eplhahic (14. März 2015)

Router restart hat leider nicht geholfen. Andere Steckdosen hab ich schon getestet, leider ebenfalls ohne Erfolg. Neue Geräte sind nicht hinzugekommen. Der dLan Adapter ist ein Devolo Highspeed Ethernet II. Ein Firmwareupdate hat nichts bewirkt.


----------



## Scroll (15. März 2015)

Klingt stark als ob dein Adapter den Geist aufgibt. Hatte das selbe Problem mit meinen alten, anfangs hat es geholfen ihn nochmal rauszuziehen und dann ging es. Später wurde es immer schlimmer und irgendwann Verband sich der defekte Adapter gar nicht mehr im Netzwerk so das nur noch ein Austausch etwas gebracht hat


----------

